# Old MTD Snoflite



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

what is this worth in clean running condition not painted and restored? Seems like it is quite old and worth a fair penny.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say $15 because the price of scrap right now is high. those are worthless and very unpopular machines. i have seen many going or free and still sit for months before they disappear or likely get taken to scrap. i picked this up last week for free. normally i wouldn't bother with a machine like this but it was so close to me that i could have walked it home. i might try it out this winter but i won't throw any money unless i like it since i know it is worthless.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

That looks like a very similar machine. Can’t believe there is not live for the old stuff. I love old things that still run like they are supposed to and look better than they should for their age.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks to be a single stage.

Looks like the solid chevron tires might be worn out, thus requiring new rims and pneumatic tires.

Going to be a few bucks probably to get it in working order. Single stage is probably not the most desirable.

All depends on location and what people are looking for at the time.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is likely some people who love stuff like that but they can only hoard so much.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

You guys are a real buzz kill. Hahaha

My first thoughts looking at the pic, it is fairly old, it sure the age. Looks quite clean considering. Actually has electric start which seems to me old enough that probably wasn’t common yet. I like tinkering and getting things to run, but if general consensus is not worth what the asking price is much less more than that, I guess nor worth getting.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you want tinker and not loose money you are better off to look at newer machines like this




__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com




or this. you could probably double your money on either with a bit of work and just sitting on them till winter gets here. just older machines are not very popular even if they are in really good shape. people want new even if it is crappy.




__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I believe it's from the 1980's. MTD sold red and yellow models that were essentially the same two-stage, 20" bucket with a 5 HP Tecumseh flathead. Unlike the flimsy junk sold today, they were actually well made machines for small driveways. Tire chains were a must-have accessory because traction was horrible for the skinny tractor-style tires.

As someone else stated, they're practically worthless today because buyers generally don't want anything more than 10- 15 years old unless it's a Honda. If you want to tinker with a vintage machine because you appreciate quality "old iron" like most of us, you can find lots of great machines from Ariens for less than $50. At least you can still source some parts for those machines, unlike the MTD. I've refurbished countless older Ariens but it's nearly impossible to sell them afterwards.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you get it running, $50. I'd rather throw my time in to a Honda or Toro, better machines, or even a Snapper.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

From my limited experience, I would usually only buy something like that for about $20, and only if it seems complete and runs / at least tries to start. JLawrence is right about putting your time and money into a more popular / reliable machine. Some of the larger / well know brands are usually easier to find parts for and have a following of people who would pay for them. 

If I picked up that machine, I would put a belt on it if I needed it and just give it to a neighbor or friend to use.


----------



## 350Rocket (11 mo ago)

I know this is an older thread but I just picked up a similar vintage 8-24 model, in fully running condition for $350 here in Kingston Ontario Canada. I guess if you want to sell a snowblower bring it here right before a large snowstorm, when there are shortages of new machines because of COVID. My hand me down 2005 model was falling apart and broke down on me, I didn't want to pay 1500 for a brand new light duty piece of junk or 3000 for a new Toro. Lots of good used ones available for 500-600, so 350 seemed good for this one.


----------

